# [SOLVED] C# Getting Started



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

I have been learning vb 2010 for about 6 months now and im finding it to be less helpfull to me as a programming language which is why i am wanting to move onto a more advanced programming language like C#.

I was looking up tutorials and all of them took me through the basics of console applications and when i search for C# windows form tutorials i just get the code of something someone has made. Is it best to start off with the console application?

I was also wanting to know of any good C# tutorial books or websites as i do not want to spend ages looking for a tutorial and end up with an average tutorial.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, Thankyou.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: C# Getting Started*

C# Station: C# Tutorial - Introduction
Tutorial start - C# Tutorial
C# Practical Learning
C# Tutorials (C#)

Those are just a few to mention. You might also want to check the Getting Started thread here at TSF.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: C# Getting Started*

Thank you very much for your help ninjaboi, the C# Station: C# Tutorial - Introduction link you posted seems to be a very good tutorial to use.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Your welcome.

Just to add, I've just now changed that thread I mentioned ( Getting started ) and am in the process of replacing it with the new and far more up-to-date version: Getting Started v2. It has a more tutorials listed in the Resource section over C# if you'd like to check that out.

Regards, Ninjaboi.


----------

